# تصميم حمام سباحة ابن ناس



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مساء الورد عليكم جميعا*:77:

*حمامات السباحة دى تطلع ايه ؟ *

* حوض أو مجسم مائي اصطناعي الإنشاء ، مزود بملحقات تصميمية لتأمين عملية التعبئة والتفريغ من خلال شبكة أنابيب مياه يمكن التحكم بها ، قد يكون مغلقاً ( شتوي ) أو مكشوف ( صيفي ) مع إمكانية إغلاقه بوسائل عديدة Cover ) مثلا...*

* وأهم استخدامات هذه الأحواض تتمثل في ممارسة رياضة السباحة، أو للغطس والبلبطة:67: أو الاستحمام لغرض الاستمتاع ولا تشمل أغراض تنظيف الجسم وأغراض العلاج الفردي.*







*ده شكل الحمام وهوه متغطى* بالـ Cover







*مادة الإنشاء*

* أي مادة غير سامة يمكن أن تستخدم لإنشاء خزان مائي غير منفذ للمياه، ويكون ناعم، ذو سطح يمكن تنظيفه بسهولة قد يستخدم لبرك السباحة الخاصة. و يجب أن تنشأ، أو يعاد إنشائها أو تستبدل بتوافق مع مخططات المهندس المختص.**الاكثر استخداما ( الحمامات الخرسانية )*

* يجب أن يتم تصميم الحمام او يبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة أو أي مادة أخرى لها نفس المقاومة، مانعة لتسرب المياه، وقادرة على مقاومة الاجتهادات المتوقعة تحت تأثير ظروف كونها مملوءة بالمياه أو كونها فارغة، آخذا بعين الاعتبار التأثيرات المناخية، الظروف الجيولوجية، تأثير المنشآت المجاورة على البركة و العوامل المشابهة الأخرى.*

*تغذيه حمامات السباحه *
*يجب ان تفى بالاشتراطات الصحيه و تكون كل التوصيلات ضد السريان العكسى للمياه *
*يجب ان يكون هناك قاطع هوائى (air gap) عند الدخول المياه النقيه لتغذيه حوض حمام سواء التغذيه مباشره من مياه او بطريقه الدوره المستمره *




*فتحات دخول و سحب المياه من والى حوض الحمام*

*فى نوعين من الموضوع ده ياجماعة*

*النوع الارضى floor inlet**

النوع الحائطى wall inlet**

يجب ان تكون فتحات دخول المياه من النوع الذى يسمح بضبط و التحكم فى كميه المياه و يمكن ايضا توجيهها و يجب توزيعها بطريقه متجانسه و منظمه فى جميع اجزاء الحوض *
*فتحات دخول المياه فتحه واحده كل 25م2 او فتحه واحده كل 20م3 ايهما اكبر *
*فتحات خروج المياه على الاقل نقطه صرف واحده فى اوطى نقطه بقاع الحمام و تستعمل ايضا فى سحب كميه من المياه الى المرشحات و فى حاله وجود اكثر منمخرج للمياه ان لاتزيد المسافه بين محورى الفتحات عن 6م و لايزيد بعدها عن الحائط عن 4.5 م ولا تزيد السرعه للمياه عن 0.6 م/ث و يفضل تواجد فتحتين على الاقل المسافه بينهم 2.40م الى 3.60م ولاتزيد عن 6م *


*دوره الترشيح وانواع المرشحات*

*يتم سحب كميه من المياه من المخارج الى المرشحات ثم تعقيمها و دخولها مره اخرى الى حمام السباحه و تتم هذه العمليه عن طريق الطلمبات ويشمل هذا النظام خزان فائض *
*ويتمتحديد معدل التصرف حسب حجم مياه الحمام وعدد مرات دوره المياه بالكامل خلال المرشحات فىاليوم ولاتقل عن 3 مرات فى اليوم تشغيل مره كل 8 ساعات *
*تتغير حسب نوع الحمام سواء خاص او عام او مغطى مكشوف نزلاء فندق او نادى كثافه المسنخدميين و مدى تلوث المياه بالاتربه و المنطقه المحيطه بها *


*مكونات نظام دوره المياه المستمره*



*خزان المياه المزاحه (surge tank) *
*المداخل (inlet)*
*مخارج الصرف (out let)*
*الفائض (over flow)*
*الطلمبات (pump)*
*اجهزه التعقيم *
*اجهزه التحكم فى قلاويه المياه وخصائصها *







*الاشتراطات الخاصه بعمليه الترشيح *

*يجب ان تكون بسعه كافيه لتفى بالاشتراطات المححده فى المواصفات و تقوم بعمليه الترشيح لكامل الحمام مره كل 8 ساعات *
*لاتزيد السرعه فى مواسير السحب عن 1.5م/ث و فى مواسير الطرد عن 2.00م/ث*
*تركيب مصفاه قبل المضخه ليمنع الاتربه او اوراق الشجر من الدخول الى المضخه *
*يجب تزويد الحمام بنظام تجميع الفائض (over flow collection system) و يجب فيه ان يكون مستوى الماء على نفس مستوى حافه الفائض و يستخدم فى الحمامات الصغيره نسبيا و الخاصه او اوتوماتيكيا (automatic surface skimmer) و فى حاله استخدام النظام الاوتوماتيكى يتم توزيعه ما بين 4.5م الى 7.5 م يجب ان يكون مستوى السطح المياه بالحمام مع خط محور فتحه الكاسح وتركب وحده واحده لكل 46.5م2*
*يجب ان تكون حمامات الاطفال و الغير الملمين بالسباحه فى دوره ترشيح و تعقيم نفصله لتعقيم الحمام فى مده ساعه او اثنين على الاكثر *
*فى حاله استخدام نظام الفائض ان تستمر حول 50% او اكثر من محيط الحمام و تكفى لسحب 50% من المياه الحمام الى المرشحات *


* خطوات تصميم حمام السباحه* 

سيتم افتراض وجود حمام سباحه و يكون مساحه سطحه كالتالى 90متر مربع و عمقه 1.5 متر و حجمه 135متر مكعب ونوعه عام تجارى




*مداخل الماء* :ويكون مدخل واحد فقط لكل 25متر مربع
عدد المداخل = 90/25 = 3.6 .................... ساعتها بقى هنقول 4 مداخل 


*مخارج الماء* :مخرج عند اقل ( اوطى نقطة ) نقطه للحمام و لكن يفضل على الاقل مخرجين المسافه بينهما 2.40م الى 3.60 م ولا تزيد عن 6م.
من الجدول فى المرفقات نحصل على turn over period و تكون 3.
 
من الممكن الان حساب قدره المضخه المستعمله


Pump Capacity = V / (turn over period * 60 )  

 = 135/ (3*60) 

= 0.75 m3 / min. 
 = 45 m3 / hr.


بفرض مضختان تعملان سويا فان قدره المضخه الواحده تكون 45/2= 22.5 م3/ ساعه
*قدره المرشحات *تكون وحدتين تعملان معا كل واحده منهم ذات قدره 22.5 م3/ ساعه عند استخدام high rate sand filter يكون معدل الترشيح ( 15 جالون / دقيقه / قدم2 ) او ( 35 م3/ ساعه / م2 )
هناك طريقه يتم استخدامها باستخدام 15 جالون / دقيقه / قدم2 للحمامات العامه 
20 جالون / دقيقه / قدم2 للحمامات السكنيه 


*البالانس تانك؟*....​


----------



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

*حساب البلانس تانك:*


*




*
*Balance tank volume = 40 L/m2 * pool surface area + 10 min * pump capacity + 0.01 pool surface area *
* = 40 * 90 / 1000 + 10 * 0.75 + 0.01 * 90 = 12 m3*

*حساب اقطار المواسير 
*
*هناك طريقتان *
*باستخدام الخرائط للمواسير و ذلك بمعرفه السرعه و التدفق للمياه عند كل ماسوره *
*الطريقه الثانيه باستخدام المعادلات و تعطى نتيجه تقريبا مثل الخرائط و من الاسهل استعمالها *


*Supply velocity (max 2 m/s)……... dia (mm) = √ V2 x 13.3*
*Suction velocity (max 1.2m/s)…… dia (mm) = √ V2 x 17.0*
*Grille velocity (max 0.3m/s)……… dia (mm) = √ V2 x 18.5*


*اولا : مواسير التغذيه 
*

*من الخطوه رقم تم تحديد عدد 4 مداخل و من الخطوه 4 تم تحديد قدره المضخه بـ 45 م3 / ساعه*
*اذا كل مخرج يعطى 45/4 = 11.25 م3 / ساعه *
*Supply velocity (max 2 m/s)……... dia (mm) = √ V2 x 13.3*
*Dia = √ 11.25 X 13.3 = 44.6 mm ………………………………….say 50 mm*
*Dia = √ 22.50 X 13.3 = 63.0 mm ………………………………….say 65 mm*
*Dia = √ 33.75 X 13.3 = 77.3 mm ………………………………….say 80 mm*
*Dia = √ 45.00 X 13.3 = 89.2 mm ………………………………….say 100 m*


----------



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

*نيجى بقى لمواسير السحب:
*
*تم تحديد عدد 2 مخرج ومن الخطوه 2 و من الخطوه 4 تم تحديد قدره المضخه بـ 45 م3 / ساعه*
*Suction velocity (max 1.2m/s)…… dia (mm) = √ V2 x 17*
*Dia = √ 22.50 X 17.0 = 80.63 mm ………………………………….say 80 mm*
*Dia = √ 45.00 X 17.0 = 114.0 mm ………………………………….say 110 mm*
*ثالثا : مواسير الفائض :-*
*يتم توزيعها على الرسم بمسافه لاتزيد عن 6 م بين الوحدتين و المسافه بين الحائط لاتزيد عن 4.5 م*
*بفرض وجود عدد 6 مخارج للجريلا وتوصبل كل ثلاثه على خط تجميع ثم تجميعهم على نقطه واحده*
*Grille velocity (max 0.3m/s)……… dia (mm) = √ V2 x 18.5*
*Dia = √ 7.50 X 18.50 = 50.7 mm ………………………………….say 50 mm*
*Dia = √ 15.0 X 18.50 = 71.7 mm ………………………………….say 80 mm*
*Dia = √ 22.5 X 18.50 = 87.8 mm ………………………………….say 100 mm*
*Dia = √ 45.0 X 18.50 = 124. mm ………………………………….say 125 mm*


*حساب مساحه سطح الفلتر :-*
* Filter area = Pool System Circulating Rate / filter velocity*
* = 22.5 (m3 / hr ) / 35 (m3 / hr / m2) = 0.64 m2*
*اذا الفلتر المطلوب يكون كالتالى *
*مساحه سطحه = 0.64 م2*
*السريان له 22.5 م3 / ساعه عند 15 جالون / دقيقه / قدم2 *



*عمليه التدفئه لحمامات السباحه :- *
*Heater is required for heating purposes at winter seasons if required take inconsideration that it's not particle to heat the pool without covers at coldest winter months*
*For calculation purposes the following conditions to be considered:-*
*The recommended Pool water temperature is around 28 º C deg.*
*Outdoor air condition : 46 / 30 deg º C DB/WB –summer condition, max 122deg F (50 C)*
* : 10 / 6 deg º C BD/WB -winter condition *

*From SPATA p5, Sec3, the Average Daily heat loss (DH) in KWhr / m2 of pool surface area:*
* Daily Heat loss (DH)@28ºCwater*
*  Pool water temperature: *
* By interpolation @ 9º C db air temp - 9.12 KWhr/m2*
* 10º C db air temp - 8.40 KWhr/m2*
* 12º C db air temp - 6.96 KWhr/m2*


* Correction Factor (CF) for outdoor/exposed pool location = 1.25 *
* Correction Factor (CF) for sheltered pool location = 0.80, *
* Correction Factor (CF) for no cover = 1.40*
* Correction Factor (CF) for high water table = 1.25*
* Q = CF x DH x pool surface area / no. of hrs per day available for heating*
* = 1.25 x 8.4 x 90 / 48 = 19.6 Kw.*
*
----------------------------
*


----------



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

*عمليه التبريد لحمام السباحه 
*

*For cooling purpose in summer seasons chilled water is required to cooling the water temperature in summer to recommended temperatures *
*The recommended Pool water temperature is around 28 º C deg*
*Outdoor air condition : 46 / 30 deg º C DB/WB – summer condition, max 122 deg F (50 C)*


*To cool 1gpm and maintain at 28ºC(82.4ºF) will require the corresponding 51.25 Cfm of air & 59.97 Btu/min to reject the heat.*


* In our case, our System Flowrate @ 45 m3/hr - 198 GPM), Cooler Capacity(output) and the CFM reqd to reject the heat will be*


*COOLER CAP = 198 GPM / 1gpm per 59.97 Btu/min*
* = 11,874 Btu/min*
* = 712,443.6 Btu/hr*
* = 36.58 TR*

*CFM required to reject the heat:*
* = 51.25 cfm /gpm x 198 gpm*
* = 10,147.5 CFM*


*Therefore the Heat pump (chiller/heater) capacity will be:*
* Duty cooling: 712.443 MBH @ 10,147.5 CFM, @115/86ºC ambient*
* Duty heating: 19.60 KW @ 10/6 °C ambient *


----------



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

*اختيار مخارج الصرف و جريلات الصرف الفائض 
*


*For drain exit :*
*Q =198 gpm @ 50% maindrain= 99 gpm , main drain selection, 49.5 gpm @3.2 fps,*
*حيث ان اقل فلو متوفر فى الكاتالوج هو 56جالون / دقيقه ولكن يتم خنقه لتقليل الفلو الى 49.5 جالون / دقيقه*
*لابد من بعد ذلك اختبار السرعه بعد اختيار المخرج *
*V (m/s) = circulation rate (m3 /hr) /[ free open area of grille m2*3600]*
* =22.5 / [ 3.14 * 0. 18 2 / 4 * 3600 ] = 0.25 m/s*
*since maindrain shall not be more than 0.5 m / sec /// selection is ok *


*For guilter exit :*
*Q = 198 [email protected] 50% gutter drain- 99 gpm - gutter drain select : 16.5 gpm each for 6 no. *
*اختيارها من الكاتالوج عند الـ gpm المراده*


*حساب الضغط المطلوب لتشغيل المضخه لحمام السباحه :-*
*heater delta P =2.5m………………………………………………………..= 8.20 ft*
*filter delta P =0.5 psi x 2 filter(tandem) ……………………… = 32.8 ft*
*chlorination auto pilot unit ………………………………………….... = 5 ft*
*pipes and fittings …………………………………………………………... = ....... ft*
*static head heat pump located at rooftop ……………………… = 5m x 3.28 ft/m = 16.4 ft*
*20% allowance (1+2+3+4+5)………………………………………….…= ……. Ft*
*Get total head of the pump = …….. ft*

*Pump (1 duty-1 standby) KW INPUT = 198 gpm * ……..ft / (3960*0.5 eff)= ………HP*


----------



## عاطف 58 (18 يناير 2012)

الله يزيدك من فضله - وفقك الله دائما .


----------



## تامر النجار (18 يناير 2012)

بصراحة مش المسبح اللى ابن ناس لالالالالا انت اللى ابن ناس وناس محترمين كمان


----------



## ياسر حسن (18 يناير 2012)

الف شكلر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2012)

*بصراحة مش المسبح اللى ابن ناس لالالالالا انت اللى ابن ناس وناس محترمين كمان ونص وخمسة*​


----------



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ياجماعة على الردود الجميلة واتمنى اكون عند حسن ظنكم دايما


----------



## ahmed ali33 (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم مرة اخرى وهنا فيديو يعرض تركيب حمام السباحة الصناعى 

وطريقة تركيبه مباشرة 


فيديو تركيب حمام السباحة من شركة Thermapool الانجليزية


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يناير 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هبه طه (19 يناير 2012)

من فضلك اريد حسابات ال pipes,ال fitting


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2012)

اهلا بك زميلا جديدا وشهادة زميلنا القدير م عبد العاطي بدري و من سبقوه بالتعليق تغني عن شهادتي 
عمل ممتاز و خلاصة 
اكرم الله والديك و اكرمك بحبهم ودعائهم و بتوفيق الله لك 
و ننتظر منك مواضيعك الأخري
هل بالإمكان تجميع ماتكرمت به من معلومات ومقاطع فيديو في ملف مرفق يمكن تنزيله و حفظه و طباعته 
تكون كملت جميلك


----------



## ahmed ali33 (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك استاذى العزيز مهندس صبرى على تشريفك وردك على الموضوع وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتجميع كل شىء ووضعه فى ملف واحد


----------



## مهندس علي جنيف (5 فبراير 2012)

لك الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## salehzad (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فضلة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (31 مايو 2014)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Nile Man (2 يونيو 2014)

لا تعليق بعد ما قيل من تعليقات 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المغربى (24 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر والتحية على هذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يوليو 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## علي سعد علي (19 نوفمبر 2016)

ملف أكثر من رائع .. لك كل شكري و تقديري .. و عمت مساءاً


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا . وياحبذا لو كان هذا الشرح الجميل كله في ملف واحد بدلا من تجزئته .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
أكرمكم الله و بارك لكم و زادكم من فضله 
و*بصراحة مش المسبح اللى ابن ناس لالالالالا انت اللى ابن ناس وناس محترمين كمان ونص وخمسة*


----------



## خالد نعيم عباس (2 مايو 2017)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------

